# Sunbathing in Europe.



## Keitht (Jun 3, 2009)

Many times in reviews of European resorts I see mention made about topless sunbathing being permitted.  Often this is simply made as an observation, but occasionally there does seem to be a sense of surprise, or even shock.

Just to make things absolutely clear - topless sunbathing is commonplace, possibly the norm, throughout southern Europe.  It is not restricted to specified areas of beaches in most instances so there is no 'early warning'.

It isn't compulsory, and maybe there should be a squad in each resort doing quality control :hysterical:  :whoopie: , but you do get the opportunity to see life in all its form, even when maybe you'd rather not.


----------



## hibbeln (Jun 3, 2009)

When in Germany last summer (where whole families strip down to their birthday suits at the drop of a hat) we had a couple family jokes going.

1.  The only Germans WEARING swimsuits are the ones you would want to see WITHOUT the swimsuit (it seemed the Bavarian rule is, the hairy & older & more out of shape you are, the less likely you are to wear a swimsuit)   

2.  The only woman wearing a swimsuit in the sauna was....ummm....well, that was ME!   I might as well have stamped *American with Puritanical Background* across my forehead.

The adults didn't strike me as odd being nude (at lakes, in saunas, at rivers, by the side of the road), but it did creep me out a bit when seeing kids (especially girls) that just seemed *a little too old* to fall into the "cute naked kid" category, but hadn't reached the teen age where they all seemed to suddenly don swimsuits. 

Anyway, we stifled many a giggle within our family last summer (but with boys then ages 10 and 13, it was a pure giggle fest).


----------



## Conan (Jun 3, 2009)

Not to make a big political deal out of it, but we Americans could learn a lot about how to enjoy life from the Europeans.  

Not so much how to dress or undress at the seaside, but generally the value of leisure, good food, and dare I say being more accepting of "foreign" customs.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 3, 2009)

*Old Folks R Us.*




hibbeln said:


> The only Germans WEARING swimsuits are the ones you would want to see WITHOUT the swimsuit (it seemed the Bavarian rule is, the hairy & older & more out of shape you are, the less likely you are to wear a swimsuit)


The older & more out of shape people are, the harder it is to find any swimsuit that will fit.  

So it goes. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Jimster (Jun 3, 2009)

*so*

No big deal.  If you don't look, then you don't notice.  It's not like they are terrorists.


----------



## ScoopKona (Jun 3, 2009)

There are a few beaches always seem to be exceptions to the "old, hairy and out of shape" rule. But they're usually so far out of the way that the old and out of shape aren't likely to make the effort.

When you get down to it, though, who cares? We're only talking about body parts. It's unlikely the young lady is going to let me interact with said body parts. I'm absolutely sure LOML isn't going to let me, either.

I'd rather grab a loaf of bread and a bottle of wine, find a park bench and take it all in.


----------



## DebBrown (Jun 3, 2009)

Jimster said:


> No big deal.  If you don't look, then you don't notice.



Last year in the Canary Islands, there were many, many topless sunbathers around the pool.  You would have to be blind to miss them.  I was the one out of place in my tankini.  I considered going topless but I knew I'd get a horrible sunburn on my pure-white-never-seen-the-sun skin.  

Deb


----------



## gorevs9 (Jun 3, 2009)

DebBrown said:


> Last year in the Canary Islands, there were many, many topless sunbathers around the pool.  You would have to be blind to miss them.  I was the one out of place in my tankini.  I considered going topless but I knew I'd get a horrible sunburn on my pure-white-never-seen-the-sun skin.
> 
> Deb


Americans seem to associate nudity with sex.  I've been on both nude beaches and "textile" beaches.  IMO, attractive women wearing skimpy bikinis or thongs emit more sexual overtones than if those same women were "buck naked".  Let's face it I've seen overweight men with larger breasts than some women .  Time to get out Kramer's _Bro_.


----------



## hibbeln (Jun 3, 2009)

When we saw a businessman in Munich with his suit carefully folded beside him and briefcase being used as a pillow, sprawled naked in the park, it spawned a laugh attack that spanned 3 generations and lasted about an hour.  *Yep, we're totally immature, nudity-uptight Americans! *  

But hey, just because we don't walk around naked all the time, doesn't mean Americans don't have fun, too!  And not all Americans are uptight, just those that live in..........*oops, better not go there!*


----------



## Conan (Jun 3, 2009)

rklein001 said:


> how to dress or undress at the seaside....


I'll take the new Germany over the old Germany any day. But people who go naked in Munich deserve giggles.


----------



## Keitht (Jun 3, 2009)

rklein001 said:


> I'll take the new Germany over the old Germany any day. But people who go naked in Munich deserve giggles.




Sorry, I know it's a stereotype, but I keep getting this image of a huge, German beer belly......


----------



## mav (Jun 3, 2009)

Last summer in Austria we had stopped by a lake to have lunch and enjoy the area. I headed to the ladies room, and on the way back to our picinc table I passed  a group of about 4 or 5 people, smiled said "hello" and kept walking. When I got to the table D.H. said did you notice they were buck naked and getting reading to head to the lake? Crazy thing was I hadn't even noticed!  I turned around quickly and saw bare butts running to the lake   D.H. said he thought I appeared not to notice and thought that was funnier then the sight of the huge backsides !


----------



## CarolF (Jun 4, 2009)

Keitht said:


> Just to make things absolutely clear - topless sunbathing is commonplace, possibly the norm, throughout southern Europe.  (



If the custom is the accepted norm I don't have a problem, but I do have a problem when Europeans travel and disregard local norms.  In many parts of Asia, nude/topless sunbathing is insulting, offensive and inappropriate yet many tourists choose to ignore the signs requesting modest beach attire.  I find their blatant rudeness more embarrassing than their bare bodies.


----------



## gorevs9 (Jun 4, 2009)

Keitht said:


> Sorry, I know it's a stereotype, but I keep getting this image of a huge, German beer belly......


I keep hoping the St. Pauli Girl is nearby :whoopie:.


----------



## Keitht (Jun 4, 2009)

CarolF said:


> If the custom is the accepted norm I don't have a problem, but I do have a problem when Europeans travel and disregard local norms.



Agreed, although I would take it further.  It's not just Europeans not having regard to local norms.  You will find a minority from any culture who will continue to act as if they are at home no matter where they are in the world.


----------



## hibbeln (Jun 5, 2009)

The St. Pauli Girl would DEFINITELY be wearing a swimsuit......one piece....high neck.......


----------



## gorevs9 (Jun 5, 2009)

*So who has taken the plunge?*

We all talked about European-style sunbathing, Orient Beach, etc, so how many of you have actually done a bit of swimming "au natural".


----------



## swift (Jun 5, 2009)

Ok, Keith the title of this thread caught my eye and I just had to come check it out.  




Keitht said:


> Sorry, I know it's a stereotype, but I keep getting this image of a huge, German beer belly......



Yeah, and the stinky thing is that the man with a German beer belly can get away with it just fine but.. the woman who has had 3 healthy 10 lb babies so has a few extra inches to carry around can't.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 5, 2009)

*I Don't Know About You . . .*




swift said:


> Yeah, and the stinky thing is that the man with a German beer belly can get away with it just fine but.. the woman who has had 3 healthy 10 lb babies so has a few extra inches to carry around can't.


 *. . .* but I would much rather check out the mother of 3. 

Just saying. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Keitht (Jun 6, 2009)

swift said:


> Yeah, and the stinky thing is that the man with a German beer belly can get away with it just fine but.. the woman who has had 3 healthy 10 lb babies so has a few extra inches to carry around can't.



I disagree.  I don't think there is anything more repulsive than 'beer belly man' walking around wearing T shirt or vest with the gut hanging out the bottom.


----------



## mav (Jun 6, 2009)

Keitht said:


> I disagree.  I don't think there is anything more repulsive than 'beer belly man' walking around wearing T shirt or vest with the gut hanging out the bottom.




   Or in a speedo


----------



## pwrshift (Jun 10, 2009)

This reminds me of a recent trip to the Amalfi coast of Italy, about 200km south of Rome near Pompeii.  I had hired a limo service to do the drive that day (a very good idea btw) who stopped at a great view where he told me there was a nude beach down the hill if I wanted to climb the 400 steps *down* to it.  All I could think about was the 400 steps *up* so settled for using his binoculars.      Nice view.

Brian


----------

